# To seal or not to seal?



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I've got a question for any pro/amateur tilers on DW: I am going to lay floor tiles on my garage floor, which at present is bare concrete with a brushed finish. I was wondering whether I should or absolutely should not seal the concrete before laying the tiles, as I have read very conflicting advice, i.e. the sealant won't let the tile stick properly, whereas others say that as the tiles are porous, the concrete should be sealed first. 
Any advice and/or experience would be greatly appreciated!:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

transtek said:


> I've got a question for any pro/amateur tilers on DW: I am going to lay floor tiles on my garage floor, which at present is bare concrete with a brushed finish. I was wondering whether I should or absolutely should not seal the concrete before laying the tiles, as I have read very conflicting advice, i.e. the sealant won't let the tile stick properly, whereas others say that as the tiles are porous, the concrete should be sealed first.
> Any advice and/or experience would be greatly appreciated!:thumb:


I'm very much an amateur and someone may be along to offer better advice. I'm assuming that you're not talking about carpet tiles that youre laying whichnuve seen done in a garage before.

Firstly I'm not sure what difference the fact your tiles are porous would make? I assume the concern will be whether the adhesive will stick to the concrete as opposed to the tile?

I've tiled onto hardboard before when I put tiles down in my bathroom as I wasn't tiling direct on to the floorboards meaning when I changed the tiles I didn't have to replace the floorboards as well. Obviously hardboard would be porous and I had no issues with the tiles and adhesive taking.

The difficulty will be in a garage is the type of tile given you'll have a car on it, possibly a Jack etc which will place additional strain on the tile and if your adhesive isn't on a uniform layer may cause problems.

IMO i wouldnt think you'd need to seal the concrete but what you might find is that when you out your adhesive onto the concrete it may dry quicker as it pulls the water commit quicker than a non porous surface.

If it does cause problems I would also assume it will only cause problems in the outer edge tiles the ones inside that should be fine.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Your on about sealing the concrete prior to sticking tiles onto it?
Well it needs to be clean low water content and dust free. Is it fresh concrete as this needs to be left. 
Look at the instructions on your adhesive and it will tell you how to prepare your surface. Every one I have used has said to use a base seal prior to adhesive which helps with adhesion and stops bleeding through. SBR and then adhesive on top as it tacks off. Never use PVA
SBR is SBR so just get the cheapest you can find.
I am no pro but I run maintenance and facilities so have access to the trades and their expertise as well as my own experience :thumb:
Does the floor not need a leveller?

Not sure where you are but I have always gone back to tilemasteradhesives. Their customer back up and expertise is excellent and the products are well priced and work. Gave correct advice when I layed a quartz floor, gave me an adhesive that didn’t mark some fine glass mosaics and helped with a granite patio repair. Some shops just up sell and sound convincing.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> Your on about sealing the concrete prior to sticking tiles onto it?
> Well it needs to be clean low water content and dust free. Is it fresh concrete as this needs to be left.
> Look at the instructions on your adhesive and it will tell you how to prepare your surface. Every one I have used has said to use a base seal prior to adhesive which helps with adhesion and stops bleeding through. SBR and then adhesive on top as it tacks off. Never use PVA
> SBR is SBR so just get the cheapest you can find.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Unfortunately I'm in Mexico, so a bit far away! The concrete is about 10 years old, but is completely level and ready for tiles. I'll check the adhesive instructions and go from there. Thanks!:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Mexico! Freeze thaw effect and moisture content may require a different approach to the NW of England. And I don’t know much about working in heat as it is never hot enough to be problematic


----------

